# Nice in the woods today.



## Big Red Oaks 4 me (Dec 24, 2019)

I almost had a squirrel in my lap, but still waiting on a buck. Pic wouldn’t load...


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Dec 24, 2019)

Had a mink come up on my leg while hunting in Gladwin once. I remained very still, wish I had a picture and I know it never happened, without one.


----------

